# New baby dumbo rat!!!



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I visited a huge pet shop today and saw the cutest dumbo ever she looks like a wild rat. After many arguments with my boyfriend I bought her!! It's an hours drive home so I'm spending my time in the car cuddling and stroking her she seems very happy and brave. She will love her new cage xx  I don't know what to call her yet...

View attachment 77890



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Ohh those gigantic dumbo ears! <3 She's adorable, congrats on winning the fight with your boyfriend!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

She is a cutie she looks like a Penelope or Feline.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Penelope is a lovely name. Ill observe her for a couple of days though before I name her. 10 mins now till we get her home!! :-D 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Felicity would also be a good name


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I've called her little mouse lol x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

R.I.P little mouse 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh no, what happened  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Rory killed her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh my, terrible to hear...


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear that. How did it happen?


----------

